# Tee track placement



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a idea to standardize my stand alone router table and table saw extension so everything,can be switched easily from one table to the other
Intrigal to this will be placing two tee tracks into the table behind the fence as a mounting point.
My question now is,is there a industry standard for the center to center distance of theses tracks?


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Did I word the question incorrectly?
I would like to know what the distance is between the two tee tracks that are behind and at 90 degree to the fence on factory tables,and are they a standard dimension?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

No standard far as I know, Al. Don't know that it would make all that much difference as long as the fence itself is reasonably rigid. Just needs to far enough apart to accommodate dust collection, the router plate, and such!


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Duane,just did not want to pick a number out of thin air then find out most are "x"


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

On a DIY fence things get busy. In the center you have a dust collection box. In the respectve halve you need to fit the t-track knob and two bolts to adjust fence face. depending on table size how you space them


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Here is what I am thinking
I will put tee tracks in both my t.s extension table and my Incra table in identical positions.
I will mount my Incra ls positioner on a board with tee studs and knobs so it can be quickly mounted on either table
I will build or purchase a second router fence that will also mount via the tee tracks in either table
I will add a tee track to the backside of my table saw fence so I can mount my wonderfence,or the Incra positioner to the tablesaw fence and the tee tracks in the table giving Incra presision to the table saw if needed,or use the t.s fence to position the wonderfence
I already have two lifts,a Incra prv with a big pc and a lighter jessem routr lift wit a bosch 1617,both lifts are the same dimensions and can be swapped from table to table
I think this set up would give me a wide range of set up possibilities


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Instead of tracks, you could use simple clamps to hold the fence in place. When I built my latest table, I decided to not put any tracks in it. I clamp the fence to the side of the table.

Not quiet as elegant as the tracks, but the clamps do work.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Today I added tee tracks to my Incra table,my table saw extension and the back of my table saw fence


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I can use the Incra ls 25 onthe t.s extesion


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Or on the Incra table of coarse


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

And can use the positioner to add accuracy to a already great t.s. Fence
The wonder fence can also be added to the backside of the t.s. Fence,but I need some shorter bolts
I have bought a used Veritas fence and sled off anouter forum,it will be usable on bothe the tables as welsorry about all the flipped pictures,don't know how to fix them


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Btw
As per my original question about the center distance,I pulled a number of 14.5 out of the air and used that


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Al, the final number does not matter, as long as you did good job. And you did.


----------



## oak tech (Aug 16, 2009)

That is an interesting way to mount your Incra fence! Glad you posted!!


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

oak tech said:


> That is an interesting way to mount your Incra fence! Glad you posted!!


If one person gains from it,it is worth it


----------



## Gadget01 (Jul 9, 2014)

You must have some serious hardware to suspend your table saw from the ceiling like that...

Nice work. Did you use an edge guide or reference a straight-edge to cut your T-track dados?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gadget01 said:


> You must have some serious hardware to suspend your table saw from the ceiling like that...


gotta be some kind of anti-grav unit...

cutting on it must be something...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Down here, it is right way up.....VBG.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Gadget01 said:


> Did you use an edge guide or reference a straight-edge to cut your T-track dados?


Just piece of plywood cut paralell,lined up nice and flush and clamped to the edge,first cut I just skimmed off the laminate ,checked for screws,found one,then two more cut to bring it too depth


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> gotta be some kind of anti-grav unit...
> 
> Everything is sorta upside down in my shop,air is warmer up there


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

al m said:


> Stick486 said:
> 
> 
> > gotta be some kind of anti-grav unit...
> ...


----------

